# The Amazing Birthday Trip.



## TylerP42 (Aug 4, 2015)

4 AUG 2015

Boarded Capitol Limited 29. Got to my roomette, 10 in car 2901. Not much to report yet. Had an amazing breakfast with some amazing people. For those who like to know, here's a consist list, in order.

29 CL 4 AUG 2015

31009, 34136, 34117, 33040, 37009, 32053, 32098, 39039, AMTK 821, AMTK 6


----------



## pennyk (Aug 4, 2015)

Did you get to the railfan window?

I hope your trip continues to be amazing!

I have one additional tip: try not to talk politics with Mr. Z


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 4, 2015)

Agreed. And yes, I found it but an Amtrak employee was occupying it.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Aug 4, 2015)

Glad you are on your Birthday Adventure!  Looking forward to reading more as you get the time!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 4, 2015)

What a great adventure Tyler!

We look forward to your trip reports and we're envious!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks like Tyler arrived in CHI around 10:15am so plenty of time for exploring before his next train leaves. Hope you have a great trip..


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 4, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> Not much to report yet. Had an amazing breakfast with some amazing people.


How about reporting on the amazing breakfast with amazing people?



TylerP42 said:


> I found it but an Amtrak employee was occupying it.


An Amtrak employee was bogarting the railfan window? Never seen that before. Were they actually looking outside or just standing next to it?


----------



## pennyk (Aug 4, 2015)

I understand that you had lunch at the Olgivie Transportation Center Food Court with an amazing person, but I did not learn what you had for lunch. I hope it was amazing. 

I am looking forward to updates from the Southwest Chief.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 4, 2015)

Breakfast was amazing but lunch was _awesome_.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 4, 2015)

4 AUG 2015 DAY ONE

~6 AM Got onto the Capitol Limited in Toledo, catching up with Mr. Z.We had an amazing breakfast and I (of course) got the omelette. Mr. Z and I caught up along with some stories, and we made our way back to our rooms. I enjoyed the scenery (up until Gary, IN...) and sat in my Roomette.

We arrived in Chicago around 10 AM CST. I got to the Metropolitan Lounge and was greeted by Steve, the red cap that is very nice and remembered me, He knew I liked to run so he told me some good places to go running. I dropped off my stuff, talked a bit to Mr. Z, and went on my way. I ran from the station around the block, across the river and past Sears Tower ( I will not call it the other name...) and to the Loop. I found a small farmers market where they had 50 cent apples, and bought one and ate it. It was actually pretty good. I ran back, and saw a fire truck. The firefighting side of me triggered as I saw it returning to its station, so I tried to follow it back. I got back to Greektown and realized what station it came from. I went in, talked to them, and they gave me a T-Shirt. It was about 12 PM, so I went back to the station and talked to Mr. Z.

I told Mr. Z tat I would take him to a food court a couple of blocks down the road, so I did. We ate at a place called "Burrito Beach". I had a corn tortilla taco with Baja beef, and he had a quesadilla. The food was very good. We stopped at a Walgreens, and went back to the station to await the next train.We boarded the Southwest Chief at about 230. I got into my bedroom, and I am extremely excited because it has so much room! I may actually be able to do push ups and some exercises in here. I was very tired, so once I got my dinner reservation, and talked to Mr. Z some, I took a nap. Every time I woke up, I saw my door was open, I shut it, woke up again and saw it was open again. I assume that (Because the curtain was still closed) the door opened itself unless I were to lock it. 

At 5:30 I went to dinner with Mr. Z, and I talked to another person about HAM Radios and shortwave radios. I had the seafood catch of the day, which was Salmon. It was very good. The waiter also put a refill drink on his own bill because I asked for another one but he didn’t want me to pay for it! I am so happy to be on this train. 

We were crossing the Mississippi River, and I was trying to get the consist of the train, and I asked the conductor what the engine numbers are. He couldn’t find his paperwork, so he told me he would find it and then come to my room and tell me! I waited about 20 minutes, and he came! He gave me one of the engine numbers and the consist list and told me he would try to figure out the other engine number. Amazing service. I think I am going to go to bed soon, so I will keep you guys all updated tomorrow!


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 5, 2015)

I think I type to much.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 5, 2015)

We struck a truck.


----------



## OBS (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, that should make things interesting...


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 5, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> I think I type to much.


Tyler, you're doing fine. There are a whole bunch of people on this board who type *way* more than you do


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 5, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I type to much.
> ...


Agreed. :hi:

In all seriousness though the more information the better. Photos as well if you can swing it. Just because we're quite doesn't mean we're not listening.



OBS said:


> Well, that should make things interesting...


I had to laugh out loud when I read that. Partly because it's true and partly because it's way too common.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 5, 2015)

Tyler, I enjoy your reports. Keep typing. It's only typing too much if it's not about your trip. Lol


----------



## Engine58 (Aug 5, 2015)

Anything more about the truck being struck?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 5, 2015)

Hopefully you and Mr.Z ( the Shadow and Charlie Chan knows who he is )! will make it to LAX on time for your connection to #14!

Keep us Posted!


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 5, 2015)

Some pics


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 5, 2015)

Looks like I will be staying in Los Angeles for a day. My train will be very late into LA (Late enough to miss the Coast Starlight) so the other train trips will be pushed back a day and I will be staying overnight in Los Angeles.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 5, 2015)

I found the railfan window!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 5, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> I found the railfan window!


Yay! It is a pretty straight "road" from the sleepers to the railfan window ... unless the train is on a curve.  
On the CZ, it will be in the last sleeper car. A much shorter walk.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 5, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> Looks like I will be staying in Los Angeles for a day. My train will be very late into LA (Late enough to miss the Coast Starlight) so the other train trips will be pushed back a day and I will be staying overnight in Los Angeles.


You may be put on the Thruway/San Joaquin Alternate Route Tyler!

Most of the Western LD Trains are currently running full, especially the Sleepers. You wouldn't want to ride Coach on the Zephyr for 3 Days and 2 Nights to Chicago!

Try to find out as soon as possible what arrangements Amtrak can make for you, the early bird gets the Room so to speak!


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well I made some special arrangements. Bedrooms the rest of the way home. Thanks to Mr. Z!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 5, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> Well I made some special arrangements. Bedrooms the rest of the way home. Thanks to Mr. Z!


Great news Tyler! Mr. Z is a Good man!


----------



## mediaman (Aug 5, 2015)

Sounds like you are having a wonderful trip. Keep the reports coming!


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 6, 2015)

Up close and personal with some BNSF crew in Fullerton.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 6, 2015)

*5 AUG 2015*

*DAY TWO*

This day I was on the train all day. It was a pretty normal train day, amazing as always. However there is one story that I want to pick out from that day.

I was in the Sightseer Lounge playing solitaire with my Amtrak cards. The conductor was sitting at the table that was across the aisle from me. A nice lady came and sat across from him. She began to speak to him, and said that she had her dad on the train, her dad was 80 years old and it was his birthday today. But the very special thing about it was the fact that he loved trains. He apparently spent most of his time watching trains go by and he absolutely loved trains. She really wanted to do something special for him, since all she could afford for his trip from Chicago was coach. He apparently came from a very impoverished family and could never take trains trips, but still loved trains. The conductor said there isn’t much he can do. I looked at my cards, piled them together and put them neatly in the box, and gave her them, and said give them to her dad. She started to tear up and tried to deny the gift, but I told her that I love trains and that I am very blessed, and I want to pay it forward. She went back to her seat, very happy.

I was in my room and I thought for a second, and looked at the yard paperwork that showed track work and other conductor paperwork that the conductor gave me. I made a decision. I picked it up, and walked back to coach and found the nice lady next to her dad. I crouched next to him, and started talking about trains. At that moment, I gave him the paperwork and explained what everything meant and what the paperwork did for the conductor. He had a huge smile on his face and the lady was so happy!

I am so happy to be able to make someone’s day and to be able to pay it forward.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 6, 2015)

Way to go Tyler! Passing on good fortune to others is known as Good Karma, and you are definitely building some up!


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2015)

Bravo, Tyler! I don't know who Mr. Z is, but I can sure see why he thinks you are worth helping out.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 7, 2015)

Tyler, you are a great, caring young man. I can't wait to meet you in October.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Aug 7, 2015)

What a gracious and lovely thing to do, Tyler! And taking time to talk with the gentleman was a special part of your gift to him--as people get older, sometimes they feel like nobody cares or wants to be around them anymore--you absolutely made his 80th birthday the best ever!


----------



## FormerOBS (Aug 7, 2015)

The great unwashed masses look upon trains as just one more way of getting from here to there.

Those in the know are aware that trains are a social phenomenon second to none.

They are a force for civility and decency, much needed in today's world.

It's wonderful to see that you're carrying on the tradition, Tyler.

Tom


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 7, 2015)

Almost forgot.

4 AUG 15 SWC #3

43, 84, 1753, 39009, 32022, 32093 "Missouri", 38062, 33033, 34048, 34093, 31043, 31036


----------



## pennyk (Aug 7, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> Almost forgot.
> 
> 4 AUG 15 SWC #3
> 
> 43, 84, 1753, 39009, 32022, 32093 "Missouri", 38062, 33033, 34048, 34093, 31043, 31036


I hear you are in the lounge at LAX waiting for the Coast Starlight. Enjoy your trip up the coast.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 7, 2015)

Now I am hearing there are PVs on the back of the CS. I hope you are able to get photos.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 7, 2015)

There she is!


----------



## pennyk (Aug 7, 2015)

nice.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 7, 2015)

I talked to Mr. Z and he OK'd it, the mystery of Mr. Z will be solved, TONIGHT!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 7, 2015)

Who is that Masked Man?

The Shadow knows and so do some of us! It won't be a big surprise that Mr. Z is really a swell guy!

Hope y'all have a great trip on the Starlight! We're envious!


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 7, 2015)

*DAY THREE *

*6 AUG 2015*

We were scheduled to arrive in LAX at 13:30, meaning we would miss the Coast Starlight connection for the day, but we already had the reservation changed so we did not have to worry. I had breakfast, and when they called for lunch there was nothing I could eat (being gluten free, the only thing they had was grilled cheese). The SCA, Julio, was amazing.

We got into LA and one of the first things we did was check-in at the Metro Plaza Hotel. Very nice hotel, while I was there I noticed a Mexican market across the street and kept a mental note of it. A few hours later, me and Mrs. Z decided to go to Hollywood Blvd.

We took the Red line.

First place we decided to go was the Chinese theatre. Right next door there was a shopping center, where I saw an Oakley’s store and thought I’d take a look. I did a U-Turn as soon as I saw the cheapest sunglasses were $110. We then went and looked at a few stores, I got a LA Kings shirt and a Anaheim Ducks shirt. We saw the Hollywood sign and made sure to take a picture of it!

Then we went was lunch/dinner at Mel’s Drive-In. It was amazing food; I had rotisserie chicken and mashed potatoes with a chocolate milkshake. The place had outstanding service and food.

After that we went to was Ripley’s Believe It or Not Museum. It was a very interesting place, with a lot of weird stuff going on. Next place, which was one of my favorites, was the wax museum!

I made sure to get my picture with my favorite movie actors and favorite movie, Tommy Lee Jones and Will Smith in Men in Black! It was very cool. I also got my picture with Morgan Freeman and a few other stars.

The next place we went to was the Guinness World Records Museum. It was kind of small and not very interesting.

We started to head back to the hotel at that point. We took the red line back. We decided to stop at the Mexican market on the way back to our hotel, and I got a wrestling mask! It is of Sin Cara, a WWE wrestler. Mrs. Z got a shawl. I also ate at this amazing little Mexican place called “la buena noche”. It was very good food and amazing service.

We then got back to the hotel and decided to get ready for bed, as our Coast Starlight was the next morning!


----------



## mediaman (Aug 7, 2015)

Sounds like a great day! You were able to see many things during your afternoon in LA and memories that you will keep a lifetime. Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 7, 2015)

I will hopefully post the report for today later tonight.


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2015)

The Mexican block kind of between LAUS and Metro Plaza is a national historic monument where Los Angeles was founded. Some of the original buildings remain. This being Friday night, you might find a party going on in the plaza with live music, worth checking out. They also have a visitor center, walking tours, etc. Olvera Street

Don't forget Metro Plaza is tucked into the corner of China Town. It isn't as big as many other China Towns and has had some hard times recently but does have a pretty spectacular dragon gate, especially when lit up for festivals. When they built LAUS, they took out the original China Town. The best sweets are at Phoenix Bakery and I like the dim sum at Won Kok.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 7, 2015)

Alice, thank you for the tips. Today I am on the Coast Starlight. I have been posting everything a day behind. I will be posting today's report tonight when I get to Emeryville.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 7, 2015)

Tyler, I hope that you enjoyed your lunch in the PPC, your movie in the PPC and you will enjoy your dinner in the PPC.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 7, 2015)

The mystery of Mr. Z


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 7, 2015)

OH MY GOD! I was so far off. (I thought Railroad Bill was Mr. Z.)

Shanghai is a wonderful person. You are so lucky to spend all this time with him.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 7, 2015)

Ah Ha! Fooled ya! And yes, Dick is a great man with a kind heart.


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 7, 2015)

Railroad Bill said:


> Ah Ha! Fooled ya! And yes, Dick is a great man with a kind heart.


It made sense since you live in Ohio.


----------



## Sauve850 (Aug 7, 2015)

This is good stuff! Look forward to more.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 7, 2015)

Both are great guys, even if they are Yankees!

Thanks to Mr. and Mrs. Z for helping a youngster with his dream! I'm certain he'll pass on the kindness!

Nice way to travel and nice folks to travel with Tyler!

Keep 'em coming and Highball all the way?!


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 8, 2015)

*DAY FOUR*



*7 AUG 2015*



We went to the station very early so I went across the street to the Mexican market again and got breakfast. We boarded the Coast Starlight at around 10:20, and I saw 3 Private Varnishes, the Silver Solarium, the Silver Lariat, and some other one I didn’t see the name of.

The thing that really caught my eye: The Pacific Parlor Car. That was the first place I went after I put my stuff in my room. It was amazing! A 1950’s Budd Hi-Level car that was built for the El Capitan service on Santa Fe’s trains. Amazing! They asked us for lunch reservations, and of course I opted to eat in the PPC.

I sat in the car with Mr. Z and watched the ocean come by, as we were called for lunch. It was an amazing lunch with the Pacific Ocean zooming by. I had a salad with chicken on it. The food was very good and the atmosphere of the PPC and the Pacific ocean and talking to Mr. Z made it so much better than a dining car experience.

Around 3 PM I went downstairs in the car to watch a movie. The movie of the day was Paddington. Paddington is a very outstanding and funny comedy about a talking bear that comes to London in search of refuge. The only thing that really got to me was my thinking nature of “Why isn’t everyone freaking out about a talking bear?”

Once the movie was over we got our dinner reservations, of course in the PPC. Mr. Z and I met in the PPC once again before dinner, and discussed me turning 18 and talked about credit cards and thinking about getting an AGR card.

In the PPC, dinner for me was lamb, and for Mr. Z it was mac and cheese. The lamb was very good but apparently the mac and cheese was not very good. There wasn’t much of a view at dinner but it was great to talk to Mr. Z and it is always great to be in the PPC.

Mr. Z went off to take a nap, so I decided to go to the SSL and play solitaire with cards. A nice older couple sat across from me and started talking to me about Amtrak and were amazed by my great knowledge and interest in trains. It was a very cool conversation that wouldn’t of happened if I would of just stayed in the PPC.

After that, I retired to my room up until Emeryville. Before Emeryville one of the PV’s were taken off in the Oakland Yard, delaying us about 20 minutes. We got to Emeryville, and apparently the hotel that I was supposed to be at did not change the booking, and told us to go to a Courtland Marriot. We went to the one closest, and they told us that they meant the Courtland Marriot in Richmond! After a 20 minute drive, we went arrived. It is a pretty nice place but now I have to take a taxi cab to the station at 0630 AM… Oh well.

California Zephyr tomorrow!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Aug 8, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> OH MY GOD! I was so far off. (I thought Railroad Bill was Mr. Z.)
> 
> Shanghai is a wonderful person. You are so lucky to spend all this time with him.


SarahZ, I thought the same thing! (because of the location). Shanghai was somewhere on my possible list, but thought he was too far away because he lived in Florida!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 8, 2015)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > OH MY GOD! I was so far off. (I thought Railroad Bill was Mr. Z.)
> ...


There is no distance too great between AUers.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 8, 2015)

Just one picture. Report and more to come tonight.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh the irony...


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 10, 2015)

*DAY FIVE*

*8 AUG 2015*

This day was my birthday. I got up at around 6 AM, and got my taxi. I took a ride from Richmond to Emeryville train station, which cost me around 50 dollars. Outrageous! I was finally there. I was finally at the station to go on the holy grail of all trains, “The Train that everyone is talking about”, the California Zephyr.

I was there at about 0700, so I decided to go to the gas station a block away. The first thing I did was I got a 1 dollar lottery ticket so I could get change for tips (yes, finally 18!). I walked back to the station and anxiously waited for the train.

Before that train I got a few good shots of some Surfliner trains, the San Jaquan, and the southbound Coast Starlight. At around 0950, I saw it, the train that I had been waiting so long to ride, so anxiously excited about, the California Zephyr. I could have had jumped out of my pants with excitement, but I held it in. I showed my boarding pass to the very nice SCA, and made my way to my bedroom, Bedroom A. It is not as small for one person, which is nice.

I anxiously waited for lunch, and got the first seating in lunch. I met a person who had never been on the rails before with his 6 year old son. I talked to them about Amtrak and they talked about how they move a lot and travel a lot, and I told them Amtrak is a good way to go. They actually agreed! I had the hamburger with no bun, and it was pretty good.

After that I went to the sightseer lounge to see the Sierras and Donner Pass. I got to see Donner’s lake and Donner’s pass. Beautiful views as we climbed to great elevations and through valleys. We went down the famous S-Curve to Truckee.

At that point, it was almost dinner time so I went back to my room to get my early dinner reservation. I dressed up a bit with a nice Brooks Brother’s shirt that Shanghai gave to me, and I was ready. I went down to the dining car, sat with some nice ladies and we talked. At the end of dinner, the dining staff knew that it was my birthday. The waiter sang a jazzy happy birthday song with an amazing Louie Armstrong voice. It was incredible!

After that, I went to get ready for bed as I was tired but still made sure I watched the scenery pass by, but at this point we were in the desert. I got out for the fresh air stop in Reno, and then I made my way to my bed.

I can’t think of a better way to spend my birthday, on the train that I’ve always dreamed of riding.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 10, 2015)

*DAY SIX*



*9 AUG 2015*

This day started a little late, with me waking up around 8:30 AM to the final call for breakfast. I freaked out a bit and asked the SCA kindly if he could get me breakfast, and JR was very optimistic and told me he could. I, of course, ordered the omelet with bacon and potatoes.

I had a very good breakfast and I was ready for my day to go through the Rockies. We were almost to them and my excitement went up and up. Then we were finally climbing, up the mountains and paralleling the Colorado River.

There were amazing views, and I ended up having lunch with the same people I had lunch with the day before. We had some good conversations, and I went back to my room after having the hamburger with no bun.

Speaking of buns, there was a very indecent rafter that decided to show his buns as we went by. I guess the full moon was out today… Anyways, other than that the view was beautiful through the Rockies.

I took a nap and woke up when the LSA from the diner was getting reservations, and as Shanghai taught me, I got dinner early. I got a 5 PM dinner, and then there was an announcement to stay in the car you were in because we were going through the very long Moffat Tunnel. It was actually very cool to go through that long of a tunnel, but it smelled like diesel inside my room.

I had dinner as we were going down the Rockies. I saw Denver from the end of the Moffat tunnel, way down the mountain, but still remarkably a mile high. We arrived in Denver about 20 minutes early.

I decided to get some exercise, and did 25 push-ups in about 20 seconds, and then felt the effects of exercising a mile high as I was used to the very low elevation of Toledo, OH. I felt very light headed, and went into the station to take pictures and explore. I loved the big "Travel by Train" sign! I came back to the platform and did a few shuttle runs before getting back on the train.

We then were heading on our way out of Denver, and I was still very excited about riding on the Zephyr. This is when we heard the news about the conductor, Mark Simmonds, who boarded us in Emeryville, and I had a brief conversation about the engine numbers and baggage car numbers with, had passed away in the Reno hotel he was staying in the night before.

After this I decided to go to bed since it was around 9 PM EST and I wanted to wake up early to get some fresh air in Omaha, NE.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 10, 2015)

Apologies about the shortness/lack of content in the posts, I promise when I get home I will update this all into one big travelogue with more content!


----------



## pennyk (Aug 10, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> Speaking of buns, there was a very indecent rafter that decided to show his buns as we went by. I guess the full moon was out today… Anyways, other than that the view was beautiful through the Rockies.


Tyler, it is very common for rafters on the Colorado River to "moon" the train, regardless of the phase of the moon. In July 2014, during the OTOL fest, I saw more "mooners" than I had ever seen.


----------



## OBS (Aug 11, 2015)

No Need for apology! Great reporting and a wonderful way to spend your Bday! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 15, 2015)

Any photos from the California Zephyr to share?

How was the Lake Shore Limited from Chicago to Toledo?

I'm happy that you were able to be on your "Holy Grail" on your birthday!!

Are you ready for your senior year at school?


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 15, 2015)

I will post the last part tomorrow. It's been very busy lately!


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 17, 2015)

*DAY 6*



*9 AUG 2015*

This day was a pretty normal "Chicago Connection Day". I had my normal omelet for breakfast, which today was actually pretty runny. I actually took a nap after eating breakfast and did not have lunch.

We arrived in Chicago around 20 minutes late, which according to the day before's Zephyr, was amazing.

When I got there, I rushed to the Metropolitan Lounge so I could red cap my luggage, and then went out to enjoy Chicago until 830 PM.

I first went to Taco Bell, because I hadn't had it in over 5 days! I had my lunch and decided to go for a run. I ran all the way to a fire station that was over 2 bridges. I then walked to the Fire Station that was about 10 minutes walking from the fire station. Then I went to the district fire HQ and got a patch and a challenge coin.

After that I got a free drink at fire house subs because they thought I was a firefighter, and they kept interrupting me while I tried to explain that I was just a fire explorer.

After that it was already about 7 PM, so I went for another quick run, found the Boeing store and looked around for a bit before going back to the station to catch the Lake Shore Ltd.

I boarded the Lake Shore Ltd. at 830 PM, and saw* AMTK 8550 (Diner) that I can't find any info on, if anyone can help, please enlighten me to its past service.*

Other then that, I got into my bedroom and quickly tried to get to bed. Especially since I would be getting into Toledo around 3 AM.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Premature Posting

That is a new one :   

Aloha


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 17, 2015)

*DAY 7*

*10 AUG 2015*

(Really short)

I woke up at 2:30 AM, to find the train about a half hour late. I opened the door so I could fall back asleep and allow the SCA to wake me. I was woken up about 30 minutes later, and got ready to get off. We got to Toledo, and I reluctantly, (I wanted to shed a tear, but I did not), got off the train. The trip was over. I saw my mom, gave her a big hug, and went home.

5,640 Miles of the Amazing Birthday Trip.

Thank you so much to Amtrak Unlimited, which if not for the forum, I would not of met such nice people and such amazing community.

Thank you to Shanghai, for his endless generosity and amazing spirit.

Thank you to Mrs. Shanghai, who was very nice and always had a way to make things better, I hope you are feeling better as well!

And thank you all for reading, as it gives me a reason to keep posting. If you are not a member of this forum and are reading this, please think about registering. It is an amazing forum and an amazing community.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 18, 2015)

Diner 8550 is an ex-Burlington Northern (CB&Q?) Diner Grill; It was on my_* Lake Shore Limited*_ that arrived Chicago the afternoon of 7 AUG. I like the fancy metal "room dividers" on the Dining side and hopefully when this car is retired, she will go on to a new home.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 18, 2015)

Upon further review, I discovered 8550 was built by Budd for the_* Northern Pacific*_ in 1957, making it a fairly late generation single level Diner.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 18, 2015)

Some pictures.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 18, 2015)

Viewliner II baggage car on the LSL.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 20, 2015)

I hope everyone enjoyed the trip report. I hope it wasn't too short or lacking of details... any tips on making better reports?


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 21, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> I hope everyone enjoyed the trip report. I hope it wasn't too short or lacking of details... any tips on making better reports?


Just have fun, yourself.

Aloha


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 21, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> Some pictures.


Aloha

Last Picture looks like the swivel chairs are blue. I thought they kept the purple color.


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 21, 2015)

GG-1 said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> > Some pictures.
> ...


They are purple. Pic just made them look blue.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 21, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > TylerP42 said:
> ...


If the Purple Swivel Chairs are still there along with the old Steam Table it makes me wonder just what was done to these cars during last year's so-called overhaul.....


----------



## wjh2 (Aug 21, 2015)

I enjoyed reading your trip report. It looks like you had a wonderful trip. When I saw your last picture of the new Viewliner baggage car, it reminded me of when Amtrak had their Amtrak days in Chicago. I got to walk into one of those cars. They are huge inside.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 21, 2015)

The PPCs received what is known as a Sunshine Inspection! They set in the yard in LA in the Sun, and then were put back into service!


----------

